# The PJ hairdryer - DONT TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS!



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Many will remember my endevers to create a decent hair dryer incorparating the blown air heating in your van. Well after much experimentation and copius amounts of superglue I have come to the conclution that it is not going to work. Infact it may well be DANGEROUS.

Firstly may I thank Peejay for the insperation and Crissy for supplying the hairdryer.

Here are a few points.

1. The blown air system we have is not a 'closed unit' ie it will blow well into open areas but is easily restricted such as trying to blow down a tube.

2. The hairdryer crissy supplied is just right since it has the air vent at the rear however it is of very poor design and actually blows air back out of the vents. It isnt within my capabilities to redesign the fan blades unfortunatly.

To sum up the blown air heater is being restricted and hence getting very hot. It actually melted the Dyson pipe!! 8O and the hairdryer itself gets rather hot. It should have a thermal cut off but it never kicked in.

With hindsight this all seems obvious when you think about it.

SO DONT TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS

A


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Here's a 'better' one and it is genuine.
About 15 years ago a hairdryer was commercially available for caravanners and motorhomers etc. It consisted of a heating element which went on a lit gas ring. In this unit was a 12v.fan and a hose with hairdryer attachments especially those which had an enclosed hood.
I wonder how many were sold. You can't miss them in the warehouse there they are next to the Betamax videos and the ondigital boxes by the Sinclair C5s.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*hairdriers*

I like your ingenuity
We use a commercial hair drier & run it off the mains

I've seen a hood thingy made uot of a scrap of towellng & costs the earth
But seems to work Its worth cutting up and old towel & sewing one


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

I too have heard tales of a gas powered hairdryer - they were apparently very good but no longer available.

A


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'm absolutely devastated, Chugs - I'd promised one to Sue as her Christmas present! :wink: I well remember the posts on this, and I got very 'fired-up' about making one ('til indolence set in!) 

I'm (or rather, Sue is) going to use Hymmi's idea of a 600w mains hairdryer unit, along with a 800w (or similar) inverter. I may possibly get a slightly larger inverter, and maybe a more powerful hairdryer.

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry,

i'm double-devastated, i planned to retire to a life of luxury around the Med on the royalties in a gold plated hymer with an optional plunge pool, but alas it's just not to be..

Perhaps Rob's (MHSimpson) idea in a previous thread may help... Something along the lines of "get your wife to stick her head out the window while driving along, hair should be dry when arriving on site".

pete.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yeah, but just what would I get Sue for Christmas then? A "Drive Around The Block"?!!!

Barry


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

You guy's are so caring,you just don't understand our needs,it's not all spark plugs and solar panels you know.

Anyway Barry i am sure Sue will show you how gratefull she is.

My husband just said if anything happens to me his next wife must be bold 8O .


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi - what on earth do you mean "It's not all spark plugs and solar panels"? What on earth are you talking about? Of course it is!!! 

Barry


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

> however it is of very poor design and actually blows air back out of the vents


No wonder my hair wouldn't dry  It's the Tesco's hand dryer from now on :!: :!:

Sorry it didn't work Chuggalugs


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Its nice to know you were all holding your breath :fart: and Im sorry it wasnt a success. I was determained to get it to work ](*,) 

Hymmi I may resort to the inverter but I was trying to do it as simply as possible.

Oh well you live and learn :roll: 

Barry and sue dont dispare, I will still keep it in the back of my mind and if anything comes along Ill let you know.

Thnx again to Peejay and crissy :love5: 

A


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chuggalugs,

I pm'd you with our phone number thought you might like to chat with my husband,would tell you how we used to do it before inverter,thought it would be easier to explain,it is just harnessing all the hot air from cab,it worked and is simple,he works nights ,if you want to ring and still have number afternoon's would be a good time


----------

